
Why the way we spend each others time is as important as our own - andzw
https://medium.com/@andzwa/why-the-way-we-spend-other-peoples-time-is-just-as-important-as-our-own-time-b5e6d47fab87
======
andzw
Microaggressions with time and how to deal with people who waste ours
(including ourselves with other people)

